# Using Orbit Catch Cups- Video



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVK17edD5l0[/media]

Best deal at HD. $17 for 12 currently: Catch Cups


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use the NRG gauges. They are marked in tenth inch increments.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I have an idea to make one that will
shut-off the sprinkler once the desired
setting is reached. To the lab!


----------

